# Thank You Mods



## Roseman (Sep 28, 2009)

I recently had a MOD help me, (I do nto know who) with a rude member in my DIY thread and I just wanted to say Thank You very much and I apprecaite the way you handled it discreetly. He really just misunderstood but he did not handle it appropriately and the Mod did.

A site such as this is as good as the Moderation and Mods are, and I am proud and glad to be a member here. I'm not an ass kisser and I do not always 100% agree with the Mod's actions, but I also know it is a payless, thankless job and I just wanted to say Thank you Mods. You're doing a great job.


----------



## Green Cross (Sep 28, 2009)

Roseman said:


> I recently had a MOD help me, (I do nto know who) with a rude member in my DIY thread and I just wanted to say Thank You very much and I apprecaite the way you handled it discreetly. He really just misunderstood but he did not handle it appropriately and the Mod did.
> 
> A site such as this is as good as the Moderation and Mods are, and I am proud and glad to be a member here. I'm not an ass kisser and I do not always 100% agree with the Mod's actions, but I also know it is a payless, thankless job and I just wanted to say Thank you Mods. You're doing a great job.


If you have to say you're not an ass kisser...


----------



## Roseman (Sep 28, 2009)

Green Cross said:


> If you have to say you're not an ass kisser...


 
thanks for your post and comment.


----------



## Green Cross (Sep 28, 2009)

Roseman said:


> thanks for your post and comment.


LOL 

What do you do when you encounter rude people on the street. Who are you going to call on then?


----------



## FilthyFletch (Sep 28, 2009)

Its a good post I think..we all get to vent off when the mods well lets say do something not so nice but its rare to see when they do right get thanked for it so I like to see that a situation was handled well and that someone acknowledged it.Good post Rose


----------



## lemonjellow (Sep 28, 2009)

Roseman said:


> I recently had a MOD help me, (I do nto know who) with a rude member in my DIY thread and I just wanted to say Thank You very much and I apprecaite the way you handled it discreetly. He really just misunderstood but he did not handle it appropriately and the Mod did.
> 
> A site such as this is as good as the Moderation and Mods are, and I am proud and glad to be a member here. I'm not an ass kisser and I do not always 100% agree with the Mod's actions, but I also know it is a payless, thankless job and I just wanted to say Thank you Mods. You're doing a great job.


 i agree with the roseman on this one myself as i have come to site myself to be a potential growing great with the ability to help as much as i can. but first like most i must learn the ins and outs , and i find that difficult when people post questions and get treated rudly .this is a great site for learning and respecting the plant and one another and some just make it hard and like roseman said , there just is not as much thabx going around as there is attitude. so i say thanx to everyone here that is helping , especialy to roseman and stinkbud and all the people that make this site the best value on the internet as far as learning and potential freinds go . thanx alot ,Ljellow


----------



## lemonjellow (Sep 28, 2009)

fdd2blkIsaDOUCHEBAG said:


> lol...seriously...these are the worst mods out of any forum ive ever been to flowerman


 funny thing is ,your still here


----------



## lemonjellow (Sep 28, 2009)

fdd2blkIsaDOUCHEBAG said:


> ya..because i like growing weed...doesnt mean i like the mods...fuck them


 what ever dude !!!!


----------



## lemonjellow (Sep 28, 2009)

fdd2blkIsaDOUCHEBAG said:


> ya fuck you to lemonjellow


 oh an internet tough guy , you guys are my favorite .i would return fire at your lame ass comments , but i grew up


----------



## cbtwohundread (Sep 28, 2009)

fdd2blkIsaDOUCHEBAG said:


> ya..because i like growing weed...doesnt mean i like the mods...fuck them


 ure the forum idiotwho knows next u mite be crowned town idiot.,.,keep up the go0d work.,.,.,i wish weed could grow u.,.then u could grow up.,.,


----------



## Johnnyorganic (Sep 28, 2009)

Roseman said:


> I recently had a MOD help me, (I do nto know who) with a rude member in my DIY thread and I just wanted to say Thank You very much and I apprecaite the way you handled it discreetly. He really just misunderstood but he did not handle it appropriately and the Mod did.
> 
> A site such as this is as good as the Moderation and Mods are, and I am proud and glad to be a member here. I'm not an ass kisser and I do not always 100% agree with the Mod's actions, but I also know it is a payless, thankless job and I just wanted to say Thank you Mods. You're doing a great job.


Hear, hear!


----------



## FilthyFletch (Sep 28, 2009)

where were those posts from?


----------



## Johnnyorganic (Sep 28, 2009)

FilthyFletch said:


> where were those posts from?


A troll. FDD hurt his feelings some time back. Now he shows up whenever the high school computer lab is left unattended. 

He assumes he will get a free Elite membership by constantly returning to the forum with a new sock puppet and making a complete *jackass* out of himself.


----------



## FilthyFletch (Sep 28, 2009)

ahh were they removed comments or from a different thread was curious as I saw all the quotes but never saw those posts or that screen name


----------



## lemonjellow (Sep 28, 2009)

FilthyFletch said:


> ahh were they removed comments or from a different thread was curious as I saw all the quotes but never saw those posts or that screen name


 yeah it was some pissed off kid , he did not seem to like what i had to say . oh well maybe he will grow up some day . i knew i should not even respond but i have seen alot of jerks put a slow down on the respect and the learning here . so an apoligy to all that had to edure that couple minutes of childishness.and once again thanx to a mod i am sure are do for helping with that issue


----------



## phreakygoat (Sep 28, 2009)

fuck yeah, mods always handle assholes swiftly and have been very fair in my eyes.


----------



## RCRacer (Sep 29, 2009)

wow its funny i remember the last time i used a forum i was 13 on an rc hobby forum, kids used to insult each other all the time. its amazing how much more mature i find myself being almost 21 and i find it kind of funny that people would put fourth the effort to cause trouble on an online forum. I joined this site for its intent, to learn how to grow better and hopefuly someday teach others how to grow.


----------



## KaleoXxX (Sep 29, 2009)

FilthyFletch said:


> ahh were they removed comments or from a different thread was curious as I saw all the quotes but never saw those posts or that screen name


the mods acted quickly, as usual. i think they need to make a permanent solution to this IP adress punk ass who has been trolling around.

i agree with roseman, keep up the good work mods, it is a thankless job, but im thanking you right now


----------



## LUDACRIS (Sep 29, 2009)

KaleoXxX said:


> the mods acted quickly, as usual. i think they need to make a permanent solution to this IP adress punk ass who has been trolling around.
> 
> i agree with roseman, keep up the good work mods, it is a thankless job, but im thanking you right now


 
*now the moderators are quicker than me at spotting the internet gangsters .*

*THANK YOU VERY MUCH MODERATORS.*
*EXELLENT JOB.*

*LUDACRIS.*
**


----------



## potroast (Oct 1, 2009)

Well, I'll say thank you from all of us. We are doing the best we can, and most of the things we do go unnoticed. And that's the way I think it should be, so I usually don't post about my actions. 

So thank you for the kind words. 

Many of you don't realize that Rollitup is constantly being bombarded by spam bots. They post all kinds of porn and every sales pitch you can imagine. But you never see the posts because Rollitup and the Mods do what we do.

And many other posts that trolls make, or minors or anyone else usually get deleted soon after being made. Or checking the posts of new members that have 20 links to approve in them. Or tracking down all of the Reported Posts. That's the Mods diligently doing it every day and night.

We do it together, and we have a community.

Thanks for playing


----------



## Roseman (Oct 1, 2009)

Hey, PotRoast


----------



## Johnnyorganic (Oct 1, 2009)

The mods are the unsung heroes here at RIU.

*Thank you all*.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Oct 3, 2009)

all I know is fdd2blk rulez. call me a kiss ass or not, I dont care long live fdd2blk


----------



## Roseman (Nov 22, 2009)

We need to show the Mods here more appreciation, even if its just giving them 
REP +.


----------



## JonnyBtreed (Nov 22, 2009)

_*I'd Just like to say t*__*hank you a well. You guys do an excellent job!

*_


----------



## iwasban345 (Dec 7, 2009)

I agree Roseman has worked hard on those journals. I can testify being one of his readers, its not easy reading 100 pages of a tutorial on something, especially when you get people adding in superfluous posts.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Dec 7, 2009)

I'm onboard also - I'm sure there are tons of menial tasks done by mods behind the curtains that we just never see.
A hearty Thank you & job well done.
GWN


----------

